# Distributor



## ddireen (Jul 25, 2003)

Got a fresh engine, but the old distributor is leaking oil--from a seal inside the cap. It's worn out. Where's the best place to get a rebuilt one? Thanks.....


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

ddireen said:


> Got a fresh engine, but the old distributor is leaking oil--from a seal inside the cap. It's worn out. Where's the best place to get a rebuilt one? Thanks.....


the best thing to do is get one from Nissan but since theyre so damn expensive, it would be smarter and cheaper to go to auto zone or checker. about 165 at those places. lifetime warranty owns too.


----------

